# November 9/10/11



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I looked into my crystal ball and saw that the bruiser blues and some cows are coming to AI on Nov 9th thru the 11th  It just so happens that I'll be down with the crew that weekend:

Bryan Orosz (aka CampNFish or Little Buddy)
Brian Sproul (aka Catman ... no, not catfish, he's got 20+ cats!)
Mike Myers (aka The Skipper)
Bob Barker (aka Quagmire)

If you're down that weekend and see us, please stop by and say hey!

OK, it's threee weeks away ... but we get psyched for AT LEAST three weeks leading up to "an event", cuz we don't get down there as much as some folks, particularly the WBB crew


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

A.I. - Assateauge Island???


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishead ... when the time gets closer PM me your cell, I plan to be fishing somewhere on AI that weekend. Will you be ORV challenged or not? If not I doubt I'll see you but you never know.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cyg - we have jeeps, but have not bought new passes, so odds are (due to lack of $$$) that we will be at the walkover ... you know, where you caught your PB last year 

We'd get an ORV permit but we're not rich like F&C, FB, Oki, and the gang


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be out that weekend. 

I would buy one permit and use that jeep to haul your gear a bit down the beach and then just walk to your spot in the OSV zone. That way you are not lugging gear over the dune and still have some ability to pick a spot. 

If you want to go further down just take all the gear and then make taxi trips.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ffemtreed said:


> I'll be out that weekend.
> 
> I would buy one permit and use that jeep to haul your gear a bit down the beach and then just walk to your spot in the OSV zone. That way you are not lugging gear over the dune and still have some ability to pick a spot.
> 
> If you want to go further down just take all the gear and then make taxi trips.


Is fishing the point area of AI VA that much better than where you can walk over? I would imagine it would be but I have had no one really compare the two areas.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Fishhead,

PM me your number too when the time comes. I'll be back in the area and hope to start hitting the beaches around that time. I know.... I know.... it'll be hard to pull me away from toggin' but I gotta catch me a big blue at least once a year!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am feeling it. Walkover= Keeper Striper for El Frenchbo


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> I am feeling it. Walkover= Keeper Striper for El Frenchbo


You actually keep fish?  I thought you threw them all back.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, VA AI side - walkover is superb. Please fish there. Don't bother with the point!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Is fishing the point area of AI VA that much better than where you can walk over? I would imagine it would be but I have had no one really compare the two areas.



Hmmm ... always wanted to try the VA side


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Hmmm ... always wanted to try the VA side



You fellas trying to coax me into making a trip to AI that weekend.. man.. the choppers and striped ones should be making there way through around that time.. if you guys make it pls fwd the details...:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> You fellas trying to coax me into making a trip to AI that weekend.. man.. the choppers and striped ones should be making there way through around that time.. if you guys make it pls fwd the details...:fishing::fishing::fishing:



Will do ... maybe do AI/MD one day and AI/VA the other


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*All worked up*

Thats what its all about, ANTICIPATION!!!


I started thinking Nov 2007 back in Nov 1983, YEE HA ! surf fishin in the fall! Keep us posted I might be on AI MD side that weekend.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I am feeling it. Walkover= Keeper Striper for El Frenchbo


Dibs!  opcorn:


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Hey Fishhead,
> 
> PM me your number too when the time comes. I'll be back in the area and hope to start hitting the beaches around that time. I know.... I know.... it'll be hard to pull me away from toggin' but I gotta catch me a big blue at least once a year!


Really? Going after blues? Really? I'm so there.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You guys have fun . . . I'll be somewhere else


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

chump said:


> Really? Going after blues? Really? I'm so there.


Mau - the magic word is "chopper" blues...these ain't your ordinary swing of the mill 12-15" head shaker... these boys will take a couple of fingers off at the claw.

Nothing like it and the hogs will be mixed in also so it gives you all sorts or chances for the double up..


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Mau - the magic word is "chopper" blues...these ain't your ordinary swing of the mill 12-15" head shaker... these boys will take a couple of fingers off at the claw.
> 
> Nothing like it and the hogs will be mixed in also so it gives you all sorts or chances for the double up..


Hey Huntsy,

Yeah, I knew what they meant. We targeted them last year at that time, and although all of us caught them in the 28" size, only Fishbait got himself a citation. This year, F&C, Oki and I need to change that. You gonna be able to join us?

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

_"...tick-tick-tick"_
*19-days and counting!!!*

Tis the time to clean out the tackle box, and organize the first string offense! The second string offense will be hard at work as well, but both need to brush off the salt, fish scales and dried up bunkah!
Special teams will also be in the house that weekend, making big plays and showing the other team how its done. 
The defense will continue to dominate in any situation...!

...till then
campNfish
:fishing:


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

i will be at VA AI walkover nov 6-8. I have never fished AI this time of year, will waders be needed or shorts still suffice? Im thinking waders.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

bryanorosz said:


> _"...tick-tick-tick"_
> *19-days and counting!!!*
> 
> Tis the time to clean out the tackle box, and organize the first string offense! The second string offense will be hard at work as well, but both need to brush off the salt, fish scales and dried up bunkah!
> ...


Sounds like you're still pumped over that shaky PSU victory 

think I'll start designing some new rigs today


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

"Shaky" doesn't even begin to describe that win. 
But a W is a W. 
Ohio State next weekend...prime time baby. 110,000+ of my best friends welcome the buckeyes into town!!!

Stocked up on some misc fishing stuff this weekend at Dick's Sporting Goods in Columbia. My 5-month old daughter helped me pick out some *sale *items. 

$0.17 packs of snelled bait holder hooks.
$1.79 bluefish rigs.
$0.77 packs of snap swivels.

...all the kinda stuff that you end up losing anyway, so I couldn't pass it up! 
*
18-Days and counting...!!!!! *


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

powerburn said:


> i will be at VA AI walkover nov 6-8. I have never fished AI this time of year, will waders be needed or shorts still suffice? Im thinking waders.



I would take the waders along, but if they're heavy you may want to just take a change of cloths for when you're done fishing ... I'm thinking the water temps will still be around 62 by then, but ya never know


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Water temps dropping ... now in upper 60's, but mid-60's water is heading south.

Extended forecast (for what that's worth) calls for air temps in the 50's by day and 30's by night for that weekend .... burrrrrrr


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like we'll give the 50 bridge a shot Thursday evening ... slack tide between 7 and 8 pm. Friday AI on the VA side ... Sat - depends on the winds ... if beach isn't too windy, then AI/MD, otherwise may give the bulkhead a shot for Tog ... if that's too windy we'll watch football and figure out a Sunday morning plan!

fishhead


----------

